# إصنعوا لكم أصدقاء من مال الظلم



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*ما معنى قول السيد المسيح "إصنعوا لكم أصدقاء من مال الظلم" (لو9:16) ؟


هل المال الذى نقتنيه من الظلم، أو من الخطية عموماً، يمكن أن يقبله الله، أو نصنع به خيراً، أو نكسب به أصدقاء ؟· 
ليس المقصود بمال الظلم هنا، المال الحرام الذى يقتنيه الإنسان من الظلم أو من أية خطية أخرى. فهذا لا يقبله الله. إن الله لا يقبل مثل هذا المال، ولا تقبله الكنيسة أيضا. وقد قيل فى المزمور "زيت الخاطىء لا يدهن رأسى" (مز5:41). وورد فى سفر التثنيه "لا تُدخل أجرة زانية .. إلى بيت الرب الهك" (تث 18:23). فالله لا يقبل عمل الخير، الذى يأتى عن طريق الشر ... العطايا التى تقدم إلى الكنيسة، تأخذ بركة، وتذكر فى "أولوجية الثمار" أو فى "أوشية القرابين" أمام الله. لذلك فإن هناك عطايا مرفوضة،لا تقبلها الكنيسة، ولا تدخلها إلى بيت الله، إذا عرفت أنها أتت من مصدر خاطىء. وقد شرحت قوانين الرسل هذا الموضوع.


إذن ما هو مال الظلم الذى نصنع منه أصدقاء؟ مال الظلم ليس المال الذى تقتنيه من الظلم. إنما هو المال الذى تقع فى خطية الظلم، إن استبقيته معك ... فما معنى هذا؟ ومتى يسمى المال "مال ظلم"؟ لنضرب مثلا: لقد أعطاك الله مالاً، وأعطاك معه وصية أن تدفع العشور. فالعشور ليست ملكك. إنها ملك للرب، ملك للكنيسة وللفقراء. فإذا لم تدفعها تكون قد ظلمت مستحقيها، وسلبتهم إياها باستبقائها معك. هذه العشور التى لم تدفعها لأصحابها، هى مال ظلم تحتفظ به. وكذلك المال الخاص بالبكور والنذور وكل التقدمات المحتجزة لديك. يقول الرب فى سفر ملاخى النبى "أيسلب الإنسان الله؟ فإنكم سلبتمونى. فقلتم بم سلبناك؟ فى العشور والتقدمة" (ملا 8:3). إن استبقيت العشور والنذور والبكور معك، تكون قد ظلمت الفقير واليتيم والأرملة أصحابها. وهم يصرخون إلى الرب من ظلمك لهم. وصرفك هذا المال فى ما يخصك، يحوى ظلماً لبيت الله، الذى كان يجب أن تدفع له هذا المال، الذى هو ملك لله وأولاده، وليس لك. ويمكن أن نقول هذا عن كل مال مكنوز عندك بلا منفعه، بينما يحتاج إليه الفقراء، ويقعون فى مشاكل بسبب احتياجهم. إذن إصنع لك أصدقاء من مال الظلم هذا. إعطه للمحتاجين إليه، وسد به أعوازهم، يصيروا بهذا أصدقاء لك، ويصلوامن أجلك. ويسمع الله دعاءهم، ويبارك مالك (ملا 10:3). فتعطى أكثر وأكثر. ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل قوى يا كاندى وفعلا كتير منا بيستهتر بالعشور شكرااااااااااااا

موضوع قيم وتفسير رائع ​*


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *موضوع جميل قوى يا كاندى وفعلا كتير منا بيستهتر بالعشور شكرااااااااااااا​*
> 
> 
> _*موضوع قيم وتفسير رائع *_​



شكرااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى

على مشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*احد القدسين قال 
لا يجب ان نرد اي يد فارغة
مشكورة اخت كاندي
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> *احد القدسين قال *​
> *لا يجب ان نرد اي يد فارغة*
> *مشكورة اخت كاندي*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


 
فعلا انا اعرف كده

شكراااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكر​*


----------



## candy shop (19 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكر​*


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## fauzi (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا كاندي  ان موضوع العشور من اهم المواضيع  وهي قليلة في المنتديات المسيحية


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

قوزي قال:


> شكرا يا كاندي ان موضوع العشور من اهم المواضيع وهي قليلة في المنتديات المسيحية


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا فوزى 

نورت المنتدى والموضوع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sameh7610 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*تصدقى قريت الانجيل بتاع النهاردة

والموضوع دوة وقف معايا

مال الظلم مكنتش اعرف ايه هو

ميرسى ليكى كتير لانك حلتى اللغز وبمثل سلس

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *تصدقى قريت الانجيل بتاع النهاردة​*
> 
> *والموضوع دوة وقف معايا*​
> *مال الظلم مكنتش اعرف ايه هو*​
> ...


 

ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا سامح

ربنا يبارك حيياتك​


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي ياكاندي ع مشاركتك


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2008)

bnt_omelnoer قال:


> ميرسي ياكاندي ع مشاركتك


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (24 أكتوبر 2008)

> العشور. فالعشور ليست ملكك. إنها ملك للرب، ملك للكنيسة وللفقراء. فإذا لم تدفعها تكون قد ظلمت مستحقيها، وسلبتهم إياها باستبقائها معك. هذه العشور التى لم تدفعها لأصحابها، هى مال ظلم تحتفظ به. وكذلك المال الخاص بالبكور والنذور وكل التقدمات المحتجزة لديك. يقول الرب فى سفر ملاخى النبى "أيسلب الإنسان الله؟ فإنكم سلبتمونى. فقلتم بم سلبناك؟ فى العشور والتقدمة"



فعلا ياكاندى موضوع رااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا

ربنا يفرح قلبك​​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (24 أكتوبر 2008)

> ما معنى قول السيد المسيح "إصنعوا لكم أصدقاء من مال الظلم" (لو9:16) ؟


اية جميلة جدا 
صح  القصد من الاية ينفهم بطريقة خاطئة 

شكرا  وردة عالتوضيح الحلو
محبتي​


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (24 أكتوبر 2008)

كلامك جميل اوي ياكاندي ربنا يبارك حياتك ويارب المزيد  الغفران هو الرائحة التى تفوح من الورود عندما تدوسها أقدامنا


----------



## candy shop (25 أكتوبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> فعلا ياكاندى موضوع رااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لزوقك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (25 أكتوبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> اية جميلة جدا
> صح القصد من الاية ينفهم بطريقة خاطئة ​
> شكرا وردة عالتوضيح الحلو
> 
> محبتي​


 

شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (25 أكتوبر 2008)

bnt_omelnoer قال:


> كلامك جميل اوي ياكاندي ربنا يبارك حياتك ويارب المزيد الغفران هو الرائحة التى تفوح من الورود عندما تدوسها أقدامنا


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا على الكلام الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## DODY2010 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

تفسير رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2010)

dody2010 قال:


> تفسير رائع ربنا يباركك



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------

